# Hilfe, kann mich als root nicht einloggen!



## dsolianyi (20. März 2004)

Hallo!

Hab' da 'ne Frage: wieso darf ich als root-User bei dem Debian 3.x "woody" in die GNOME-Umgebung nicht einloggen?

Danke in vorraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. März 2004)

Kriegst du denn irgendeine Fehlermeldung?

Für den Alltagsgebraucht loggt man sich eigentlich nicht als root ein, da es einfach unnötig und teils zu riskant ist.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. März 2004)

```
vi /etc/gdm/gdm.conf

---- SNIPP ----
AllowRoot = true
---- SNIPP ----

/etc/init.d/gdm reload
```

:RTFM:


----------

